# Charter BVI next 60 days



## jobberone (Jun 24, 2012)

Have to clear up some stuff before leaving but hopefully will be done in next 60 days or so.

This is first overnight charter for the wife so I want this to go well. I hope to use this experience towards our first sailboat.

I'd like to maybe fish a little, normal tourist stuff for her, and maybe some scuba and snorkeling. We both need as much sailing time and teach as possible.

Comfort and safety more important than money although that's always an issue.

Thanks.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

If you are using this experience to decide whether to get your first sailboat, are you taking a sailing course together? They can be terrific vacations. However, I'll warn you that there is little to no time for fishing, scuba, etc. Still, a great experience.

Otherwise, not exactly sure of the question, but many of us have been many times. 

I'm going down in Feb.


----------



## jobberone (Jun 24, 2012)

No we won't be doing any classes in the islands. This will be strictly for fun. I'm assuming you mean you don't fish etc on a charter that is for classes. We want to at least snorkel and swim on vacation but I'd like to drag a line or bottom fish some and if possible scuba.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Are you hiring a Captain or sailing yourself? When you said you needed as much time to teach as possible, I wasn't sure of your plan? Do you already know how to sail? Charter companies require a sailing resume to rent without a Captain.

If you are hiring or can sail yourself, then there is plenty of time and places to snorkel and scuba. I don't know the local laws for fishing, but you could presumably do that too. I'm just not sure where you get the tackle either and bringing it on the plane seems difficult.

If you take classes, then there is little time for anything else.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

If you wish to fish in the BVI make sure to get a fishing license (available through your charter company) and good luck. I leave for the BVI in less than 24 hours


----------



## jobberone (Jun 24, 2012)

Minnewaska said:


> Are you hiring a Captain or sailing yourself? When you said you needed as much time to teach as possible, I wasn't sure of your plan? Do you already know how to sail? Charter companies require a sailing resume to rent without a Captain.
> 
> If you are hiring or can sail yourself, then there is plenty of time and places to snorkel and scuba. I don't know the local laws for fishing, but you could presumably do that too. I'm just not sure where you get the tackle either and bringing it on the plane seems difficult.
> 
> If you take classes, then there is little time for anything else.


I can't sail. I need a Captain. I don't want to take classes on this trip but I'll take every opportunity to learn.



Zanshin said:


> If you wish to fish in the BVI make sure to get a fishing license (available through your charter company) and good luck. I leave for the BVI in less than 24 hours


I'm envious. Have a wonderful time. Any fishing would be probably dragging a line. I have offshore tackle but I wouldn't bring it as it would be cumbersome.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

jobberone said:


> I can't sail. I need a Captain. I don't want to take classes on this trip but I'll take every opportunity to learn.


Have a great time. Tip your Captain well. If he/she isn't being paid to teach, you can't be sure how they will take to being a teacher.


----------



## sergeantmajor (Jan 29, 2013)

What type of boat are you looking for - a cat or a classic sailboat? What size? Any 'must have' accommodations? Are you looking for a chef as well? What is your price range? If you are going for a week, you will probably have the choice of a lesson or a vacation, although a good Captain can show you some basics. If you can get away for two weeks, you can probably break it up a bit more. 

As already mentioned, you will need to get a fishing license. The penalties are not worth taking the risk! The snorkeling is first class in the BVIs although there are relatively few worthwhile tourist activities on land. Another reason to get a good Captain and not waste your time! 

A lot of the charter companies will already be booked, but you may find a cancellation or a private captain who can take you on. I can pass on the contact info of a few companies if that helps.


----------



## gts1544 (Apr 26, 2008)

*jobberone*, Explain your intentions to your broker or charter company and request that they assign you a Captain who will facilitate your goals. Then, as previously stated, if satisfied, Tip well. Bear in mind, that most Captains will generally confine their services to operating the boat and then staying out of their charterer's hair on the assumptiion that this is desired. Make it very clear to your Captain from the git go that you want to learn as much from him as possible and include him in your activities without being pushy. He or She may want some alone time as well. Enjoy!!


----------



## jobberone (Jun 24, 2012)

sergeantmajor said:


> What type of boat are you looking for - a cat or a classic sailboat? What size? Any 'must have' accommodations? Are you looking for a chef as well? What is your price range? If you are going for a week, you will probably have the choice of a lesson or a vacation, although a good Captain can show you some basics. If you can get away for two weeks, you can probably break it up a bit more.
> 
> As already mentioned, you will need to get a fishing license. The penalties are not worth taking the risk! The snorkeling is first class in the BVIs although there are relatively few worthwhile tourist activities on land. Another reason to get a good Captain and not waste your time!
> 
> A lot of the charter companies will already be booked, but you may find a cancellation or a private captain who can take you on. I can pass on the contact info of a few companies if that helps.


I'd prefer a cat as that is the boat I'm most interested in purchasing and I think my wife will be more comfortable on a cat. But a monohull will work as we need to charter or crew that as well. We can do 1-2 weeks time wise.

We of course want to do sailing and water activities mostly.


----------



## jobberone (Jun 24, 2012)

gts1544 said:


> *jobberone*, Explain your intentions to your broker or charter company and request that they assign you a Captain who will facilitate your goals. Then, as previously stated, if satisfied, Tip well. Bear in mind, that most Captains will generally confine their services to operating the boat and then staying out of their charterer's hair on the assumptiion that this is desired. Make it very clear to your Captain from the git go that you want to learn as much from him as possible and include him in your activities without being pushy. He or She may want some alone time as well. Enjoy!!


Will do. I wish we had a definite time we knew we could be down there but we don't so we'll deal with that as we can. But I will definitely take your advice. It's usually better to be up front and make sure everyone is on the same page. Thanks again.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I will admit that I am a monohull guy, so keep that in mind. Catamarans are expensive to buy, to maintain, to charter and harder to fit in a slip. They generally sail faster for their size and heel less. However, you've mentioned safety and if conditions got real nasty, I would take a mono any day, not that you need to worry about that in BVI. Your big advantage is being able to bunk crew in the other hull, so that you have more privacy. That's worth something, but you will pay a lot for it. Oddly enough, I can't think of anyone that learned to sail on a full sized catamaran and I'm trying to decide if that it a good idea. I'm sure others will add their thoughts.

No matter how you slice it, you will have a great time and you will learn something. I'm only reflecting on your desire to learn to sail and own a boat. Cheers.


----------

